# Anyone got cherry barbs?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

My LFS dude keeps talking these guys up and they sure are pretty. He swears they aren't aggressive so I was thinking of adding a few to my tetra/angel fish tank. I don't know though. I'm actually being very selective these days. Any suggestions on these guys?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

They should be fine in a tetra/angel tank. I have kept them on and off over the years and never had much desire for them. They are good looking fish but I see more personality in things like groups of cories. Maybe the LFS gets a good profit margin on them.


----------



## AquaJon (Oct 29, 2009)

I have had a group of 2 male and 2 female cherry barbs for about 3 years now. The males are very active, very colorful, and some-what aggressive. My two guys are a dark, almost blood red color. The females aren't so showy, they are brown, black, and gold. The only other tank inhabitants are 5 cardinal tetras, and 2 ottoniculus in a 29 gal tank. The barbs pretty much leave the cardinals alone, but the two males go after the otto's every now and then, chasing them in circles for a few seconds until they get distracted by the girls. There's no fin nippage or any other damage done, and it doesn't seem to bother the ottos much. The males posture at each other whenever they are not eating or mating with the females. The two females just chill on the bottom looking for food all day. They get a thumbs up from me .


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I'v never kept any but I love barbs in general. They can be semi-aggressive though but in a tetra/angle tank they should be fine. Just watch out for small tetras and angels with long fins.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Cherry barbs are very attractive fish and would probably be a good addition to your tetra/angel tank. 
Consider corydoras catfish though. They are the best and I recommend them to everyone who has room in their tank. Very functional with a lot of perosnality


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

ladyonyx said:


> Cherry barbs are very attractive fish and would probably be a good addition to your tetra/angel tank.
> Consider corydoras catfish though. They are the best and I recommend them to everyone who has room in their tank. Very functional with a lot of perosnality


 
Would the corys be good algae eaters? I am going to put barbs in my tank and was thinking of getting 2 otos, bugt I only have a 10 gal tank as well so I'm not sure if corys will fit.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

logansmomma1228 said:


> Would the corys be good algae eaters? I am going to put barbs in my tank and was thinking of getting 2 otos, bugt I only have a 10 gal tank as well so I'm not sure if corys will fit.


Corys aren't particularly good algae eaters, but they do eat debris and detritus. My single oto has been a better algae eater than all 5 of my cories combined.


----------



## Galokin (May 31, 2010)

I had some Tiger barbs and they gobbled up my Cardinal Tetra's over a few nights. So be careful with any small fish you might have!


----------



## lithium (Aug 27, 2010)

logansmomma1228 said:


> Would the corys be good algae eaters? I am going to put barbs in my tank and was thinking of getting 2 otos, bugt I only have a 10 gal tank as well so I'm not sure if corys will fit.


Mine rarely go for algae, they seem content scavenging uneaten flake food off the bottom (they're very good at keeping the bottom clean of uneaten food).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cherries aren't really good tank mates with Angels. It's not that they would be aggressive to them, they just get wound up and can be a bit over active for the Angels' likes. Especially if you have a school of them with at least two males. They aren't as bad as Zebra's though.

As for Cories, no, they are not algae eaters. They are bottom feeders that clean up anything that falls to the ground.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ive got 4 Cherry barbs with 4 Angels at the moment, zero problems between the 2.
Need to bump my barb count up to 6.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

I have cherry barbs with 2 angels as well as other fish and have never had any problems. They just mind their own business and aren't super overactive, they seem to be about the same as my platies. The only downside is that they don't have as much of a personality as some other fish do.


----------

